

Ask HN: Review my startup, fliqq.com - dstarin


======
debacle
There's a scroll bar inside the nested div on the homepage (latest FF).

Really takes away from the design.

------
hiphopopotamus
I want to punch Don!

Seriously though, why would I use Fliqq instead of Facebook?

------
timinallyill
exciting concept. the synchronous engagement is gonna hurt you in terms
onboarding and retention

------
brandoncordell
clickable: <http://fliqq.com>

